# Oris 65 Rivet Bracelet? Quality?



## stamsd (Jun 10, 2010)

I was wondering about the quality of the 65 riveted bracelet. I emailed Oris and was told that the bracelet for this was $300. My question is.. is the OEM bracelet of super quality, or is it something I could find aftermarket and be just as happy? Thanks.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

Super quality? No. It's not bad, and it suits the watch, but if you didn't purchase it with the watch it's not worth $300.


----------



## GoranR (Apr 17, 2016)

It looks nice...it's comfortable...but I'd spend far less on some other straps to mix it up a little.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

I am on the same boat. But with that money, I could get myself a turtle. At the same time, I want to pimp my 65 also.....


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

It may not be super quality, but I'd cough up the $300 for the original bracelet. Doubtful that you'll find a generic bracelet that is of decent quality AND with endlinks that would fit the profile of that particular watch. Plus with any decent bracelet available online you're probably looking at at least $100 anyway.

Oh and $300 for an original bracelet is pretty cheap, the last stainless steel bracelet I bought was $1200...and it's probably not as well made as the Oris one you're looking.

a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)

I happen to like it a lot. The links are nice and shallow and it fits the watch perfectly. End links and clasp are solid and well made. My only gripe is the use of friction pins for the adjustable links. I think it's worth it.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

The quality is fine for the watch. 

Someone posted that a different bracelet fit it pretty well. Maybe from a Seiko SARB?


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


> The quality is fine for the watch.
> 
> Someone posted that a different bracelet fit it pretty well. Maybe from a Seiko SARB?


The SARB035 bracelet is rather mediocre though.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

I think it's well worth $300 for an original bracelet. Wearing mine and think it's top notch. Super comfortable and half the time I don't realize I'm wearing it. I think the tapering is super cool giving it that vintage retro vibe. I dig everything about the watch and bracelet. Well worth the money.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The bracelet will be very nice because Oris don't do "not bad". The divers bracelets are well worth what they cost as there's not a lot out there to rival them. I'm not so sure about that one though. If I'd got a 65 I'd probably just bite the bullet and stump up for the OEM bracelet.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Well, I do have a Divers Sixty-Five, but I don't have the bracelet yet. Judging by the quality of the watch itself, and the quality of the textile strap provided with mine, I would definitely get the steel bracelet without hesitation if a steel bracelet is what I wanted. Also, all of the reviews have been excellent. A lot of other watch manufacturers charge far more for OEM bracelets. And this one is perfectly designed for the vintage look of this watch.


----------



## stamsd (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks so much for the replies. This is my first foray into the Oris world. I have seen the "original" rivet bracelets from the 60's and most of them are pretty flimsy. Even the Rolex ones. I guess it would probably pay to get the OEM.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> The quality is fine for the watch.
> 
> Someone posted that a different bracelet fit it pretty well. Maybe from a Seiko SARB?


You could buy an SARB for the price of that bracelet.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

stamsd said:


> Thanks so much for the replies. This is my first foray into the Oris world. I have seen the "original" rivet bracelets from the 60's and most of them are pretty flimsy. Even the Rolex ones. I guess it would probably pay to get the OEM.


If you do, please let us know how you feel! And post pictures!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Well, I can now vouch for the quality first-hand, as I got my bracelet yesterday. It is totally brushed, which I love, no polished bits at all. It suits the watch perfectly. The taper from 20mm at the lugs to 14mm at the clasp not only looks good, but makes the bracelet very comfortable. The clasp has got 5 micro adjustments as well, so once the bracelet is fitted, you can easily adjust it a few mm if you wish. I had my bracelet adjusted at the AD so that it is perfect in the middle of the 5 adjustments, so can go either way depending upon wrist shrinkage or expansion. I realize this is nothing new, and there are a lot of more expensive and elaborate bracelets with automatically adjustable clasps, and screws instead of friction pins, but to me this bracelet is exactly how it should be. The fit at the lugs is perfect. The clasp closes and feels very secure. There are lots of pics of this bracelet, here are a couple of the clasp:





As time goes by, I love everything about the watch even more, including the rivet bracelet. Not a thing that I would change.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

carlhaluss said:


> Well, I can now vouch for the quality first-hand, as I got my bracelet yesterday. It is totally brushed, which I love, no polished bits at all. It suits the watch perfectly. The taper from 20mm at the lugs to 14mm at the clasp not only looks good, but makes the bracelet very comfortable. The clasp has got 5 micro adjustments as well, so once the bracelet is fitted, you can easily adjust it a few mm if you wish. I had my bracelet adjusted at the AD so that it is perfect in the middle of the 5 adjustments, so can go either way depending upon wrist shrinkage or expansion. I realize this is nothing new, and there are a lot of more expensive and elaborate bracelets with automatically adjustable clasps, and screws instead of friction pins, but to me this bracelet is exactly how it should be. The fit at the lugs is perfect. The clasp closes and feels very secure. There are lots of pics of this bracelet, here are a couple of the clasp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Can you give me the part number for the bracelet? I may order one up, along with the rubber strap. Pimpin' ain't easy!

UPDATE - Okay, just for others that are as lazy as me, I'll put down what I found from Oris. Prices are (I assume) for the US market.

Bracelet - 8 20 18 $300
Black NATO - 5 20 26FC $185
Black canvas - #0752024 $107 (don't know why the part number format changed)
Black rubber - #0742018 $107


----------



## smuggled_sheep (Dec 13, 2013)

Nice! Do they sell also the Oris 65 in bracelet option? Now I've seen these pictures, I like it. Even though I used not to like reissues that much but this is an exemption, also eyeing for the one with blue dial for a long time.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

smuggled_sheep said:


> Nice! Do they sell also the Oris 65 in bracelet option? Now I've seen these pictures, I like it. Even though I used not to like reissues that much but this is an exemption, also eyeing for the one with blue dial for a long time.


Yes they do. You can see all the different options and configurations on the Oris website.


----------



## Whiskeydevil (Apr 25, 2016)

Even if the bracelet was twice that price, it fits the watch perfectly. Not worth trying to save a few bucks for an inferior look.


----------



## kuetipp (Dec 2, 2011)

I ordered the bracelet from Ace last week, I've had it for a couple days now and can say confidently that it's worth the price. Very nicely finished and it gives the watch an awesome vintage feel.


----------



## AdventureTimeWith (Nov 13, 2016)

Well I'm a bit late to this party, but wow. I've never seen a bracelet taper 6mm. In Oris I trust.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

I bought mine on their nato version. Bought the OEM bracelet from Ace. Worth the money for fit and originality. It's not overpriced at all in comparison to other brands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

